# Kzn Fita



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*if all goes well.....*

I will be there.....Best sharpen your arrows mate.:wink:

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

No sorry we will not be able to make it. We are attending a PSE course presented by Mr Kilinov that weekend.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

iirc, so far we've got 4 entries from FS....(is that you invictus???), and we are expecting the other usual suspects from pmb/cpt/rhodes/gp........etc it's gona be a cool shoot :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Yep I am among the usual list of suspects from the FS :wink:round them up boys and tell me who is guilty


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

this is what we got at the moment............
more (a lot more) should come in this/next week........



Marius Terblanche…compound men
Retha Terblanche….Compound Ladies
Jenny Woodstock….Compound ladies
Kobie Du preez….Compound Ladies
Corne (NW Archery) …compound men
Gabriel Badenhorst (FS Archery)….Compound Men
Andre Wilkins….Compound
Franco Fourie….Compound
Hardy Tsao….Compound
Johan Crause….Recurve Men
Dion Viljoen….Recurve Men
Claire Rademeyer….Recurve Ladies
Wesley Gates….Compound Men


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

I think Riaan Crowther from central free state might join the list as well


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

What does FITA stand for? the best that I can come up with is the Federation of international target archery, am I close. Whilst I am about it does 3D refer to life like animal replica targets, 2d Paper life size targets, shot outdoors and the one that I fail to comprehend is Spots. 

Let me know 
Bushcat


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

spots = close range target ie. one arrow per target/spot = indoors 5 or 3 spots?????


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Marius Terblanche…compound men
Retha Terblanche….Compound Ladies
Jenny Woodstock….Compound ladies
Kobie Du preez….Compound Ladies
Corne (NW Archery) …compound men
Gabriel Badenhorst (FS Archery)….Compound Men
Andre Wilkins….Compound
Franco Fourie….Compound
Hardy Tsao….Compound
Johan Crause….Recurve Men
Dion Viljoen….Recurve Men
Claire Rademeyer….Recurve Ladies
Wesley Gates….Compound Men[/QUOTE]

This reminds me of school:zip:always on top of the list of "moeilikheid makers" and as usual I was influenced by other people "again"

I refuse to admit entering this competition on the basis I might incrimanate myself:tongue:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I say again.....*



Invictus said:


> Marius Terblanche…compound men
> Retha Terblanche….Compound Ladies
> Jenny Woodstock….Compound ladies
> Kobie Du preez….Compound Ladies
> ...


This reminds me of school:zip:always on top of the list of "moeilikheid makers" and as usual I was influenced by other people "again"

I refuse to admit entering this competition on the basis I might incrimanate myself:tongue:[/QUOTE]

Count Spatan's Lady(Lindy) and myself(Lloyd) in the compound mens and compound ladies categories respecfully. We look forward to seeing everyone there.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

'sup guys.....

big tks to the guys and girls for coming from afar.....

pity a few "big names" pulled out........the last minute.
the gale force wind on both days made it a character building exercise and was evident in da scores.....except for Wesley.....still shot a 1370 

remember it's the KZN indoors (SANAA and SANIFAA) this coming saturday @ PMB.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Thanks guys we had great fun, even greater to meet some of you in person.

As to carracter building I am still looking for mine after it got blown away on sunday:wink:So if anybody finds it there is a reward out:darkbeer:

Thanks again guys and gals.

Will attend the next one.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

urabus said:


> 'sup guys.....
> 
> big tks to the guys and girls for coming from afar.....
> 
> ...


What Urabus doesn't say, is that he actually won! Congratulations on your form there!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

tks James....cheers :darkbeer:
had my eye set for going for bronze.........
but with the "big names" pulling out/not shooting the 2nd day........
i kinda got the gold by default.......it's like kissing one's sister??


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Gold is gold! I don't have a sister...


----------

